# SE MI ice reports



## bounty hunter (Aug 7, 2002)

3" on the canals by metro beach..took my 50 perch in about 2-1/2 hours


----------



## captain jay (Jan 6, 2002)

Sat on Lime lake last night with a buddy of mine. Brought home 20 BIG crappie, a big perch, 5 gills and an 18" walleye. Fished from 5 - 8 pm. 

The walleye didnt hit till 7:30, and the crappie were just before that. They were actually still biting when we went in, but it got COLD out there last night!!

Stay safe with the warm up coming.

Captain Jay


----------



## lindser (Oct 29, 2000)

Captain,check your pm box.


----------



## ERGOMAN (Jan 14, 2001)

Fished Independance park/lake, whitmore lake and small private ponds this weekend. Pike are biting well, panfish weren't roming as they usually are in Jan. 4-5 inches on lakes with no current, Ford lake had giant hole by shore where someone went through, (3' off shore), Belleville lake access point had 3 inches but also has significant current so I didnt fish it.
Ron


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Small pond in eastern Washtenaw CO:

Almost limited on good sized 'gills and crappie. A few were slabs and I tossed back many, many little ones. The action was steady from 2:30-5.

Fished in about 10' of water using a black 1/64 oz. jig tipped with one waxie. Mousies on the same rig didn't produce at all.

Had 5" of ice under me.


----------

